# Is this site legit for Gateway?



## plasma (Jan 27, 2015)

http://buy-new.3ds-games-cards.com/

Is that site legit? 
Has anyone ordered one and recieved? I plan to buy one on friday but don't particulary want to be scammed :')

If its in the wrong forum, feel free to move it c:


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Jan 27, 2015)

ShadowX13 said:


> *snip*
> Is that site legit?
> Has anyone ordered one and recieved? I plan to buy one on friday but don't particulary want to be scammed :')
> 
> If its in the wrong forum, feel free to move it c:


 
Why not visit the official web page(?) and click on the 'resellers' button, that links to various 'official' 'shops' to purchase what you're looking for.


----------



## plasma (Jan 27, 2015)

godofwrath said:


> Why not visit the official web page(?) and click on the 'resellers' button, that links to various 'official' 'shops' to purchase what you're looking for.


 
It is on the resellers page, but when I go to pay for it, the payment checkout looks a bit dodgy to me, so Im seeing if other users have purchased one from here successfully


----------



## 2skies (Jan 27, 2015)

No clue, I just ordered some carts from ModChipsDirect, who is an official reseller, had great communication speed with a question I had, and shipped out my package with tracking in less than 24 hours.  I'll have it by Friday and will be able to see if it's legit or not. I have a good feeling with them though.


----------



## Pancakes (Jan 28, 2015)

Never heard of it before. Try a legit and trusted that is recommended by the flash card company.


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 28, 2015)

ShadowX13 said:


> It is on the resellers page, but when I go to pay for it, the payment checkout looks a bit dodgy to me, so Im seeing if other users have purchased one from here successfully


Er.....try not buying from them. Apparently there's a couple of buyers who didn't get their order at all.

No successful orders since 2013 apparently.

EDIT: 

All are out of stock. Wait for DS2+ if you must.


----------



## plasma (Jan 28, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Er.....try not buying from them. Apparently there's a couple of buyers who didn't get their order at all.
> 
> No successful orders since 2013 apparently.
> 
> ...


 
Theyre in stock? and where does it say no successful orders since 2013?
I will most likely avoid the site


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 28, 2015)

ShadowX13 said:


> Theyre in stock? and where does it say no successful orders since 2013?
> I will most likely avoid the site


Look at the reviews. After 2012, all reviews starting from 2013 started to give "where is my order"s.
And no, no shops are in stock for DS2. They're all sold out.

You're best bet is to wait for the DS2+, which is said to be out before chinese new year


----------



## plasma (Jan 28, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Look at the reviews. After 2012, all reviews starting from 2013 started to give "where is my order"s.
> And no, no shops are in stock for DS2. They're all sold out.
> 
> You're best bet is to wait for the DS2+, which is said to be out before chinese new year


 
Im not after a DS2, I was on about GW haha

and alright, ill find a better site, thankyou!


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 28, 2015)

ShadowX13 said:


> Im not after a DS2, I was on about GW haha
> 
> and alright, ill find a better site, thankyou!


Ah, nvm, I got confused.

Anyhow, most of the guys here at the temp got theirs from modchipsdirect, eachmall, and another one. I would recommend realhotstuff, but the site has stopped selling flashcarts already.


----------



## plasma (Jan 28, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Ah, nvm, I got confused.
> 
> Anyhow, most of the guys here at the temp got theirs from modchipsdirect, eachmall, and another one. I would recommend realhotstuff, but the site has stopped selling flashcarts already.


 
Im looking at 3DSGamerWorld, they seem to have good reviews

(Im strapped for cash atm, but looking for a seeller who ships to the UK and under £50, I found a few, just questioning their legitimacy)


----------



## Madao64 (Jan 28, 2015)

ShadowX13 said:


> Im looking at 3DSGamerWorld, they seem to have good reviews
> 
> (Im strapped for cash atm, but looking for a seeller who ships to the UK and under £50, I found a few, just questioning their legitimacy)


Well, eachmall.me is selling at USD58.45, but they'll ship you the carts without the sticker stuck on, as reviewed by the guys who ordered from them.

gateway-3ds-buy.com on the other hand, is selling at USD68, and it comes with a protective casing that's much better than the original casing.

Again, both are priced without the shipping included, but it's your call.

Both should be under £50, aren't they?


----------



## plasma (Jan 28, 2015)

Madao64 said:


> Well, eachmall.me is selling at USD58.45, but they'll ship you the carts without the sticker stuck on, as reviewed by the guys who ordered from them.
> 
> gateway-3ds-buy.com on the other hand, is selling at USD68, and it comes with a protective casing that's much better than the original casing.
> 
> ...


 
eachmall is really slow, and the 2nd one looks sketchy, ill mos tlikely order from 3dsGamerWorld, people have had good service with them

Thanks for the help though, very appreciated!


----------

